# Looking for a cold pineapple juice, any recipes?



## Loftusvapes (16/4/19)

Looking for a pineapple juice that has a nice strong cold hit. Any recipes are welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/4/19)

take a look at the DIY recipe section on the forum: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/4/19)

https://bossvape.co.za/products/red-pill-ez-shot-60ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> https://bossvape.co.za/products/red-pill-ez-shot-60ml


Red Pill isn't a Pineapple flavour, is it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (16/4/19)

Lorann pineapple + Koolada is to die for!

5-10%
1-3% 
Respectively

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Red Pill isn't a Pineapple flavour, is it?


No, but the combination taste similar

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## MoJoe (9/10/19)

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3237110/Ginger Pine - Switch Energy Drink

Try this one inspired by Switch Energy Drink Ginger Pine, add some WS-23 to your liking


----------



## Vilaishima (9/10/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> No, but the combination taste similar



It does?


----------

